# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 05.04.2018 - 06.04.2018

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Caphaw.wbd -> c:windowssystem32icacl.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:userskasloappdatalocalifgkerifgker.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:userskasloappdatalocalduckgoduckgo.exeHEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic -> c:windowsmicrosoftsvchost.exenot-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Searchgo.ab -> c:userskasloappdatalocallowduckgoduckgo.dll

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

